# Fisher or Hiniker V plows.....



## mjstef (Dec 31, 2009)

I have grown exponentially and have 40+ homes to plow this winter. This is on an as needed basis on for sale homes. Last winter i only did 10 homes with a 4 wheeler. I have a 95 F350 Powerstroke so i have plenty of options. I am looking at Hiniker and Fisher v's My area is a HUGE Boss area but i was not impressed that they don't trip in V config.and also they only have a single action cylinder. Fisher seems to be the fastest and it will turn like a normal plow with one button instead of having to hold 2 buttons to turn. Both are trip edges and both are about the same weight.Hiniker looks super fast to hook up. What are the pro's and con's of each? Dealers are not a concern as i can get parts for both next day out of Spokane and all the houses i will maintain are vacant so no worries about anyone getting out. Price on a fisher 8.5 foot is $400 less delivered to my door than a Hiniker. Fisher also has a 7.5. Would a 7.5 cover my truck in v?


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

7.5 would be to small. I'd go with a 8.5 v or 9.5 v.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

You should get the 8.5' Fisher Xtreme V IMO. Unluss you have a 1/2 ton then I don't recomend any V plow unles you "beef up" your front suspencion and then get a 7.5' Fisher Xtreme V.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Fisher.... Depending on the size of these drives though a back blade may be better for you.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

mjstef;1075627 said:


> I have grown exponentially and have 40+ homes to plow this winter. This is on an as needed basis on for sale homes. Last winter i only did 10 homes with a 4 wheeler. I have a 95 F350 Powerstroke so i have plenty of options. I am looking at Hiniker and Fisher v's My area is a HUGE Boss area but i was not impressed that they don't trip in V config.and also they only have a single action cylinder. Fisher seems to be the fastest and it will turn like a normal plow with one button instead of having to hold 2 buttons to turn. Both are trip edges and both are about the same weight.Hiniker looks super fast to hook up. What are the pro's and con's of each? Dealers are not a concern as i can get parts for both next day out of Spokane and all the houses i will maintain are vacant so no worries about anyone getting out. Price on a fisher 8.5 foot is $400 less delivered to my door than a Hiniker. Fisher also has a 7.5. Would a 7.5 cover my truck in v?


when in v mode tripping is really not a big issue, the angle of the plow relative to the obstacle allows it to ride up and over.

I've always run fishers but there is nothing wrong with boss, definitely go with at least the 8.5 unless you have a 1/2 ton.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

no support for the Hiniker, the reason i ask is that is the only dealer i have around here, so if i buy a plow this year, it well be Hiniker or SnowDogg (based on prices)


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

I run a 8.5 Hiniker V (steel) on my F350 and it has served me well over the years. I really like their new poly and upgraded features. I'd buy another.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Go with the Poly Hiniker...

Direct Lift is far superior to chain...and Hinikers are built bulletproof.


----------



## mjstef (Dec 31, 2009)

buckwheat_la;1075749 said:


> no support for the Hiniker, the reason i ask is that is the only dealer i have around here, so if i buy a plow this year, it well be Hiniker or SnowDogg (based on prices)


Southland Trailer Corp. in Lethbridge is about the closest dealer for me that stocks anything but i hate to have to cross the border........


----------



## mjstef (Dec 31, 2009)

3 things i have found that i really do not like about Fisher is the trip edge leaves a gap to wedge stones in when it trips. Hiniker has a pinch free trip edge. I cannot find the height of the trip edge on a Fisher but the Hiniker is 9". Looks like the fisher is 6" Fisher also does not have wing stops and it looks like that would cause a lot of stress on the rams and hinge assembly as the majority of your weight plowing is of course on the winged back side of the blade.

I do like the Fisher Fish Stik a LOT better than the Hiniker control though. The blade lock that makes it like a straight plow is sweet. I wonder with the wiring diagrams for both if a Fish Stik could be adapted to the Hiniker wiring??

This pic shows the Hiniker wing stops........


----------



## mjstef (Dec 31, 2009)

If you look at this pic there is a notched quadrant, it looks like in the event of a pump failure you can put the plow in float position, ram a snowbank to get the plow up, flip the quadrant back to hold the plow up and go to the shop.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

mjstef;1075776 said:


> Southland Trailer Corp. in Lethbridge is about the closest dealer for me that stocks anything but i hate to have to cross the border........


they are the only plow dealer PERIOD south of Calgary, that i can find, good guys there though.


----------



## mjstef (Dec 31, 2009)

Can anyone comment on the speed of the hiniker vs the fisher??


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

If you have a good Boss dealer near you, I wouldn't be afraid to go check them out. They are definitely a quality blade.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

mjstef;1075627 said:


> I have grown exponentially and have 40+ homes to plow this winter. This is on an as needed basis on for sale homes. Last winter i only did 10 homes with a 4 wheeler. I have a 95 F350 Powerstroke so i have plenty of options. I am looking at Hiniker and Fisher v's My area is a HUGE Boss area but i was not impressed that they don't trip in V config.and also they only have a single action cylinder. Fisher seems to be the fastest and it will turn like a normal plow with one button instead of having to hold 2 buttons to turn. Both are trip edges and both are about the same weight.Hiniker looks super fast to hook up. What are the pro's and con's of each? Dealers are not a concern as i can get parts for both next day out of Spokane and all the houses i will maintain are vacant so no worries about anyone getting out. Price on a fisher 8.5 foot is $400 less delivered to my door than a Hiniker. Fisher also has a 7.5. Would a 7.5 cover my truck in v?


Sounds to me you have already sold yourself on the Hinker...Judgeing by the pictures it looks like a Quaility Plow....Dealer support is a BIG issue and if you dont like the Boss dealer and are comfortable withe the Hinker dealer...Go for it...I dont think you can make a Bad choice in this situation...Good luck with your purchase...


----------



## mjstef (Dec 31, 2009)

Matson Snow;1078048 said:


> Sounds to me you have already sold yourself on the Hinker...Judgeing by the pictures it looks like a Quaility Plow....Dealer support is a BIG issue and if you dont like the Boss dealer and are comfortable withe the Hinker dealer...Go for it...I dont think you can make a Bad choice in this situation...Good luck with your purchase...


 Hiniker dealer is 120 miles south of me. Same distance for Fisher. No dealers but Boss around here. I don't like the spring loaded wings and Boss's crappy control. Double acting cyl's IMHO is the only way to go but then again i am an old farmboy. As far as dealer support I am not afraid to turn a wrench if something breaks. I have re-built excavators and semi trucks from the ground up. Plows are a cakewalk. I will most likely order mine unassembled as no dealers around here can come within 6-800$ of the price i can get back east even if i do pay $250 for shipping.

The Fisher has better controls and is 400-500$ cheaper but the Hiniker has a taller trip edge which would be helpful as most of my plowing will be rural and it also has wing stops so the rams are not taking all the pressure. I just wanted to see if anyone had a personal experience on the speed of a Hiniker. The western is almost identical to the fisher and the mounting system is great!

WISH LIST:

A plow with Western Ultra Mount System (love the removable sockets on truck side for summer!!!)
Hiniker 9" tall no pinch trip edge, wing stops and super heavy center hinge.
Hiniker Hyd Lift instead of a chain.
Fisher lighting, cab control, Hydraulics and XTreme V blade flared like a Meyer Super V.
Snow Dogg grease fittings on pivot points.

Ultimatly it's looking like a Fisher or Western.....................................


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

with the spring return on the boss, its super fast for the return, also replacing a spring is much easier, faster and heck of a lot cheaper then a return cyl. i've been around western,meyer,fisher,and hinikers, and am set on the boss. they all have pro's and con's. the first one i'd take in to mind is that you have a dealer close. ALL PLOWS break down sooner or later. yes even brand new ones can have something go wrong. good luck


----------



## mjstef (Dec 31, 2009)

grf_1000;1078107 said:


> with the spring return on the boss, its super fast for the return, also replacing a spring is much easier, faster and heck of a lot cheaper then a return cyl. i've been around western,meyer,fisher,and hinikers, and am set on the boss. they all have pro's and con's. the first one i'd take in to mind is that you have a dealer close. ALL PLOWS break down sooner or later. yes even brand new ones can have something go wrong. good luck


Dealers don't concern me. I fix most anything myself. Still don't care for their control.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

mjstef;1078094 said:


> Hiniker dealer is 120 miles south of me. Same distance for Fisher. No dealers but Boss around here. I don't like the spring loaded wings and Boss's crappy control. Double acting cyl's IMHO is the only way to go but then again i am an old farmboy. As far as dealer support I am not afraid to turn a wrench if something breaks. I have re-built excavators and semi trucks from the ground up. Plows are a cakewalk. I will most likely order mine unassembled as no dealers around here can come within 6-800$ of the price i can get back east even if i do pay $250 for shipping.
> 
> The Fisher has better controls and is 400-500$ cheaper but the Hiniker has a taller trip edge which would be helpful as most of my plowing will be rural and it also has wing stops so the rams are not taking all the pressure. I just wanted to see if anyone had a personal experience on the speed of a Hiniker. The western is almost identical to the fisher and the mounting system is great!
> 
> ...


I have to disagree with the DD plow having better controls than the Boss. The DD handheld sucks. No one button should control two functions, although I do like the overall size of the controller. The Boss is actually really easy to use once you understand how it works, and holding two buttons down is not as big of a deal as most people make it out to be. Plus, you have the double touch up or down which is nice. Sounds like you are sold on the Hiniker though. Another thing you should look at is how heavy the plows are. What size are you looking for?


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

mercer_me;1075674 said:


> You should get the 8.5' Fisher Xtreme V IMO. Unluss you have a 1/2 ton then I don't recomend any V plow unles you "beef up" your front suspencion and then get a 7.5' Fisher Xtreme V.


I agree! I love my Western's, and they are basically the same as a Fisher. That would be my choice.


----------



## mjstef (Dec 31, 2009)

Pinky Demon;1078266 said:


> I have to disagree with the DD plow having better controls than the Boss. The DD handheld sucks. No one button should control two functions, although I do like the overall size of the controller. The Boss is actually really easy to use once you understand how it works, and holding two buttons down is not as big of a deal as most people make it out to be. Plus, you have the double touch up or down which is nice. Sounds like you are sold on the Hiniker though. Another thing you should look at is how heavy the plows are. What size are you looking for?


Going with an 8.5 V plow. Fisher and Western controls are great. 1 button left, 1 button right is what i really like.

Try out the Western/Fisher control for yourself.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

mjstef;1078357 said:


> Going with an 8.5 V plow. Fisher and Western controls are great. 1 button left, 1 button right is what i really like.
> 
> Try out the Western/Fisher control for yourself.


Good luck with your new plow. I still don't like how the wings don't have a separate button for each function.


----------



## 5280TOM (Sep 27, 2010)

We run a bunch of Boss plows all "V" plows and they are awesome. Don't be afraid to go Boss we also run Hiniker and Curtis too lovethem both but BOSS is my favorite. Easy to repair and work on as well. We did have to replace light bulbs a bunch last year that was the only draw back though.


----------



## plowatnight (Mar 10, 2010)

grf_1000;1078107 said:


> with the spring return on the boss, its super fast for the return, also replacing a spring is much easier, faster and heck of a lot cheaper then a return cyl. i've been around western,meyer,fisher,and hinikers, and am set on the boss. they all have pro's and con's. the first one i'd take in to mind is that you have a dealer close. ALL PLOWS break down sooner or later. yes even brand new ones can have something go wrong. good luck


My brothers' hini is a spring return and does not hold straight when you backdrag a good distance, so..... I'm liking the double acting cylinders Also if you like the fisher build your own stops. It'l just be that much better. (I love bringin' new stuff home and welding on it!)


----------



## mjstef (Dec 31, 2009)

5280TOM;1078781 said:


> We run a bunch of Boss plows all "V" plows and they are awesome. Don't be afraid to go Boss we also run Hiniker and Curtis too lovethem both but BOSS is my favorite. Easy to repair and work on as well. We did have to replace light bulbs a bunch last year that was the only draw back though.


The question is do you do any rural plowing. A couple of 4x4 shops around here are telling me the Boss will tear the crap out of a truck if you hit something in v or scoop as it won't trip.


----------



## mjstef (Dec 31, 2009)

Stumbled into a possible deal last night. A guy locally has been trying to sell a plowtruck but it seems the only interest he can get is on the truck! It is an Easy V with the Minute Mount 2. The guy selling it thinks he bought it in 06 and says he only used it one season to
plow a road into a cell tower site for a month and paid for the plow in this time. It has the correct truck side for my truck as well which is usually not to likely in a used plow. It shows VERY LITTLE wear but the center pin looks a bit sloppy. It also has the open center section which i have e-mailed Fisher about to see if there is an upgrade to close the gap. Other than that it looks good! My question to y'all is what should i offer for it?


----------



## mjstef (Dec 31, 2009)

And this will now reside in the bed for weight and sidewalks........


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

You've got to be joking if you think that plow has only been used for one month 4 years ago.


----------



## mjstef (Dec 31, 2009)

MileHigh;1079722 said:


> You've got to be joking if you think that plow has only been used for one month 4 years ago.


4 mile road up in the mountains to a cell tower site. The road was roughed in by a dozer and just rolled in with the tracks. I know the tower site location and my guess is it had to be plowed out 3-4 times a week. I cannot find anything broken on it and the cutting edge measures 5 3/4" 2' in from the edge. I believe the cutting edge is 6" new.


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

looks like he didn't wash it if it was only used for a season. I would give him 1500 - 2k for it if he has your truck mount and all wiring


----------



## mjstef (Dec 31, 2009)

Scottscape;1079802 said:


> looks like he didn't wash it if it was only used for a season. I would give him 1500 - 2k for it if he has your truck mount and all wiring


Wash it? You lost me there. No salt used in this state. It's faded but at 4000 foot elevation everything fades terrible if not kept inside.


----------



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

Yea but why a V plow for drives. I would look at a straight blade w downpressure or backblade attachment on it, also check out hiniker C plow curls over to backdrag. Unless you are talking about drives miles long not feet long like around here. JMO i have not used any of these i do all commercial lots . I have western 8.5 V and love it


----------



## mjstef (Dec 31, 2009)

ljbev;1080645 said:


> Yea but why a V plow for drives. I would look at a straight blade w downpressure or backblade attachment on it, also check out hiniker C plow curls over to backdrag. Unless you are talking about drives miles long not feet long like around here. JMO i have not used any of these i do all commercial lots . I have western 8.5 V and love it


I will be doing quite a few mountain properties plus opening up drives on homes that have sometimes been vacant for months before i arrive. Nothing like a V on a 4' burm piled on the approach...........


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Thought I would finally chime in. Plowed for three years with an 8.5 SS XV.



MileHigh;1075769 said:


> Direct Lift is far superior to chain...and Hinikers are built bulletproof.


Chain lift sucks. Never laid eyes on a Hiniker, but the pics here are impressive at first glance.



mjstef;1075793 said:


> 3 things i have found that i really do not like about Fisher is the trip edge leaves a gap to wedge stones in when it trips. Hiniker has a pinch free trip edge. I cannot find the height of the trip edge on a Fisher but the Hiniker is 9". Looks like the fisher is 6"
> 
> The tall trip edge would be nice. And crap does get stuck in the hinge on the Fisher.
> 
> ...





plowatnight;1078876 said:


> My brothers' hini is a spring return and does not hold straight when you backdrag a good distance, so..... * I'm liking the double acting cylinders* Also if you like the fisher build your own stops. It'l just be that much better. (I love bringin' new stuff home and welding on it!)


Double acting cylinders do not prevent the wings from moving forward when backdragging. From my reading, the Boss Smartlock cylinders are much more effective when backdragging.



mjstef;1079165 said:


> The question is do you do any rural plowing. A couple of 4x4 shops around here are telling me the Boss will tear the crap out of a truck if you hit something in v or scoop as it won't trip.


I bet they are selling a competing brand.....



mjstef;1079174 said:


> Stumbled into a possible deal last night. A guy locally has been trying to sell a plowtruck but it seems the only interest he can get is on the truck! It is an Easy V with the Minute Mount 2. The guy selling it thinks he bought it in 06 and says he only used it one season to
> plow a road into a cell tower site for a month and paid for the plow in this time. It has the correct truck side for my truck as well which is usually not to likely in a used plow. It shows VERY LITTLE wear but the center pin looks a bit sloppy. It also has the open center section which i have e-mailed Fisher about to see if there is an upgrade to close the gap. Other than that it looks good! My question to y'all is what should i offer for it?
> 
> 
> ...


The EZ looks pretty clean. They are a well built plow, but still chain lift. The center gap shoe is a pretty big issue, especially with gravel.

Sounds like the Hiniker is the logical choice for you.


----------



## mjstef (Dec 31, 2009)

LOL! 3 years down the road, The EZ-VEE has made me tens of thousands of dollars and NEVER let me down. The only money i spent on it was the new style Fish Stik. I ended up paying $3,200 for it and sold it last week for $3,500. Buy low sell high is my motto! Running a brand new Fisher XV2 now.......


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

mjstef;1075627 said:


> I have grown exponentially and have 40+ homes to plow this winter. This is on an as needed basis on for sale homes. Last winter i only did 10 homes with a 4 wheeler. I have a 95 F350 Powerstroke so i have plenty of options. I am looking at Hiniker and Fisher v's My area is a HUGE Boss area but i was not impressed that they don't trip in V config.and also they only have a single action cylinder. Fisher seems to be the fastest and it will turn like a normal plow with one button instead of having to hold 2 buttons to turn. Both are trip edges and both are about the same weight.Hiniker looks super fast to hook up. What are the pro's and con's of each? Dealers are not a concern as i can get parts for both next day out of Spokane and all the houses i will maintain are vacant so no worries about anyone getting out. Price on a fisher 8.5 foot is $400 less delivered to my door than a Hiniker. Fisher also has a 7.5. Would a 7.5 cover my truck in v?


I use BOSS and am impressed, 
First - they will trip in BOTH V configurations, I have done it. Springs for return are easy to replace, you can run with out it if it breaks. You can hold down both buttons with one thumb to go back and forth. So it is just like one button, I found that after using it for just a little it is so intuitive that you never give it a second thought. 
Just some input from a BOSS user.


----------

